# Monsoon rs400 parts nightmare



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

Recently brought a monsoon rs400 mister sprayer, but on set up and use i relised im gonna need an extra couple of nozzles. spoke to the outlet where i brought the unit only to find they dont stock the parts. have done the obvious searches without any luck, have only found one company in america who stock but have yet to have any reply.
Does anyone know where i can buy spare nozzles and T pieces in the uk.
Im starting to regret not buying a pollywog or superain now, o well could always take it back and say it's faulty if i have no luck with the parts..:gasp:


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've one of these too, from what I've heard, they're fairly new products to the UK, and the supply of "optional" parts is still being sorted out


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

there is an answer in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...177-additional-exo-terra-monsoon-nozzles.html
I hope this helps, out of interest how are you finding the monsoon?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

What sort of size is the piping? I use a mistking system. I use a 3/8" backbone that splits off into 1/4" tubing. If its nozzles and Tee's you need that takes 1/4" OD tubing the there is a European supplier for mist long nozzles.


----------



## garg (Jan 17, 2012)

the nozzles are the same as the supper rain i use 4 nozzels on mine 2 superrain and 2 monsoon and it all works well.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

i just use these

Lucky Reptile Spray Nozzle with Bulkhead Connector SR-31 - Surrey Pet Supplies

got 6 nozzels on mine and it seams to be working well.


----------



## theboyw (Jul 21, 2009)

Many thanks to everyone, looks like a trip to surrey pet supplies again...


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

You have to order them online and collect in store as they don't keep them in stock, only took a couple of days when I ordered.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

the nozzles from surrey wont fit a monsoon system - only direct replacements from exo terra will fit (apparently). 

I had to buy all my stuff from the states.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> the nozzles from surrey wont fit a monsoon system - only direct replacements from exo terra will fit (apparently).
> 
> I had to buy all my stuff from the states.


 
They will fit cos i'm using them :whistling2:


----------

